# Ethernet Cord Not "BLinking"



## train11 (Jul 1, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So, I just came home from vacation and for some reason my internet is not working. so I did the usual but it still does not work. After looking at the back the ethernet cord is not blinking? I do not know what to do. 

Any help? I am able to get internet on alot of computers on the same modem but not my computer.
Please help


----------



## train11 (Jul 1, 2008)

Someone help me?


----------



## matt261102 (Jun 16, 2008)

It sounds as though your network card is not working. If the ethernet cable works, and the router works then it is a pretty safe bet. Are you using a combined modem/router?
Run a command prompt and then type ipconfig /all
Post a a copy of those results here.


----------



## train11 (Jul 1, 2008)

I am just using a modem. It will be kind of hard to copy paste.. Considering I do not have access to the internet


----------



## train11 (Jul 1, 2008)

I will type out the internet connection I am trying to connect to?

windows IP Configuration
Host Name......:Tyler-goss
Primary dNS Suffix:.... 
Node Type....:Broadcast
IP routing enabled......: No
WINS Proxy Enabled.....: No

Ethernet Adapterse Local Area Connection 2:

Media state....: Media Disconected
onnection specific DNS suffix:...... gateway.2wire.net
Description:..... : Gigabye GN-WP01Gs PCI WLAN CARD (turbo)
DHCP Enabled .....: Yes
Autoconfiguration enabled....: yes

Ehernet Adapter Local Area connection:

Media siate...: Disconnected
Connection-spexiix DNS suffix: 
Description: NVIDIA nForce networking controller #2
DHCP enable: Yes
Autoconfig Enabled: Yes

There you go theres lot more tunnel adapter oine but I do not believe they are needed plus Id o not want to type it out.


----------



## matt261102 (Jun 16, 2008)

Well the first step is to determine if it's the card or not. If you have another ethernet cable obviously plug that in and try it. If nothing then open network connections and tell me if there is a Local Area Connection.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try changing the port on the router as well, since that's a likely suspect.


----------

